# Sticky  Favorite Agility Websites



## MaggieRoseLee

Oh my gosh, I just was told about this amazing website on agility and I've never seen or heard about it. CRAZY amounts of info in articles, videos, course maps.....

Agility Nerd is the name of the site (click here) 

http://agilitynerd.com/index.cgi/agility/handling/ThreadleHandling.html has different ways to do a threadle that is interesting.

Anyone else have a favorite site they've been hiding from me?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Favorite Agility Websites (other than cleanrun.com*

Ok my head is going to explode.....

http://agilitynerd.com/index.cgi/agility/courses/steve/OneJumpDrills.index 

TMI.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Favorite Agility Websites (other than cleanrun.com*

I can't believe no one else has a favorite site! How about 

http://www.answers.com/topic/dog-agility ????


----------



## LinkinCoal

*Re: Favorite Agility Websites (other than cleanrun.com*

I can't believe I never found that "Agility Nerd" website before! I must have printed off 50 pages from it this morning with course designs, jump drills, articals etc. etc.

Thanks for posting it!!! I'm like in heaven!

There use to be a couple agility sites I would frequent, can't remember them now though... but I think they're faved on my computer at home so when I get a chance I'll look through them and post some links.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Favorite Agility Websites (other than cleanrun.com*

Ok, here's another one (can't believe no one has others STILL!







)

http://clickersolutions.com/ 

http://www.clickertraining.com/puppy

And my new favorite clicker i-clicker from Karen Pryor:


----------



## Aster

http://www.dogpatch.org/agility/

A little bit of everything.


----------



## Aster

http://www.stratwin.fi/kennelkvarkin/agility-courses.html

courses from all over the world.


----------



## agilegsds

*Agility Search Engine*

Just for agility! 

http://googility.com/

Info about it:

Hi,

I've just completed a rewrite of the Agility Search engine at
http://googility.com

I've changed it to a community driven site where anyone in the agility
community can enter and update information about their favorite
agility related businesses, web sites, forums and blogs.

As of this writing the site has 680 agility businesses, web sites and
agility blogs in its database. It's Google custom search engine only
searches those sites so it gives excellent results for agility related
searches.

I've also integrated Google Maps into the site so people can get
driving directions to/from any business with address information. Once
more trainers have entered their addresses I'll be introducing a
Google Maps search feature so people can find agility businesses,
classes, ring rental, etc. near their location and view it on the map
and get directions.

Please visit and enter or update your business or web site information:
http://googility.com

Here are more details about the site: http://googility.com/about/
Here are the answers to some frequently asked questions:
http://googility.com/faq/

Feel free to email me if you have any questions, suggestions or bug reports.

Thanks for helping the agility community,
Steve
http://agilitynerd.com


----------



## WinitheGSD

*Re: Agility Search Engine*

http://www.caninecrib.com/dog/training/agility-course.asp

http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:http://www.www-personal.ksu.edu/~may/AGIL


----------



## lixy

Since this topic is a sticky, it never gets old!









LoLaBu Land


----------



## WinitheGSD

http://www.instantagility.com/

This is a great website!!! It shows you how to make a lot of the obstacles, and it has a lot of good pictures.


----------



## Chicagocanine

It's not really a web site, but I put together a page a few years ago to describe and show photos of the various UKC agility obstacles:

http://www.chicagocanine.com/agility/ukc.html 

I was trying to get photos of all of them but there were a few I could not find photos for or could not get permission to use the photos I found. I put this together because I noticed a lot of people didn't know what I meant when I talked about an obstacle from our UKC classes or had never seen the obstacles.


----------



## mygsds

*Re: Favorite Agility Websites (other than cleanrun.com*

Gosh I had totally forgotten about that site. Thanks for the reminder. I still have it in my bookmarks )
Pat


----------



## mygsds

*Re: Favorite Agility Websites (other than cleanrun.com*

I'm not usually a blog reader but I like reading Susan Garrett's from time to time at
http://susangarrettdogagility.com/

Also her main site at 
http://www.clickerdogs.com/

Pat


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

:bump:


----------

